# formula milk



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

hi,
i have a 7 week old son. to start with he drank aptimel, but on advice on health viusitor changed him to Cow & gate comfort.  he had been on that for a month and H/V decided to change him back to aptimel.  He is only going a couple of hours between feeds now he is back on the aptimel whereas he was going 4 hours on the cow & Gate.  he is also being a bit more sicky on the aptimel.

Is it okay to just change him back to Cow & Gate comfort again?

also, there is no "ready made" cartons on cow & gate comfort and as the water needs to be relatively warm because the formula is thick, how do people make this up if they are away for the day as we have been told you cant keep the formula milk made up for more than an hour.

sorry bout the size of the post!!!LOL.
thanks x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi, 
The old advice used to be that you could make all your feeds up for the next 24 hours however only recently these guidelines changed. i do know other mum's who cannot possibly stick to this rule and make the feeds up and keep them in the fridge, but when you then re- warm the feed you can then only keep this for an hour,

With regards to the formula, i don't think it would be a problem to swap back to cow&gate but i don't know your health visitors reasons for her suggesting you switching in the first place, so i would check what her reasons are first, and explain that aptimel is only keeping him going for 2 hours, sorry to bat this back to your health visitor but i'm not sure of her reasons of switching in the first place.

Let me know how you get on

Nic


----------

